

JS engine for "Pistol Slut" open sourced - mcantelon
https://github.com/maryrosecook/machinejs

======
tantalor
Did you mean, <https://github.com/maryrosecook/pistolslut>?

------
tantalor
<http://pistolslut.com/>

------
rick888
very cool. It's very smooth under chrome.

